# Travelling to Latin America...advice needed



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, i personnaly think that the best countries to travel in latin america are Argentina and Brazil, the perfect match, both are incredible countries with the hottest girls in latin america :banana:, maybe the best time to visit those countries is from March to August.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Well,in short all the countries are beautiful and they have something to show . I'd travel thro' Latinamerican countries, but I'd start in Mexico and finishing in Chile and Argentina.
Also USA of corse!
No se por que lo escribo en ingles si la mayoria de los que han opinado, tambien saben castellano, ¡Se hacen los lesos! :bash:
saludos :cheers:


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

javi itzhak said:


> Aren't those countries from latin america? :bash:hno:


Actually all of them were from South America, I like how they promote their countries though.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

Today I watched through tv Buenos Aires is full of smoke because intentional fires.
what a terrible thing! what kind of world we are living in.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

nestor morales said:


> Today I watched through tv Buenos Aires is full of smoke because intentional fires.
> what a terrible thing! what kind of world we are living in.


F^ked up one I tell you!


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok thanks to everyone.
In answer to some of your questions, I will have a very reasonable budget so I'm not too worried about money. I guess my main concern (and excuse my possible ignorance) is safety.
I have 4 weeks to tour around so plenty of time.
Bare in mind that I want my holiday to be mainly a beach holiday, clubs, shopping and perhaps a few trips out to the forrest and waterfalls.
As I am gay I also would really only feel comfortable where gay people are accepted.
Thanks again to everyone, all yoru advice is very appreciated.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Mickeebee said:


> Ok thanks to everyone.
> In answer to some of your questions, I will have a very reasonable budget so I'm not too worried about money. I guess my main concern (and excuse my possible ignorance) is safety.
> I have 4 weeks to tour around so plenty of time.
> Bare in mind that I want my holiday to be mainly a beach holiday, clubs, shopping and perhaps a few trips out to the forrest and waterfalls.
> ...


Well, i really don't know how safety Brazil is, but Argentina is not that bad, don't worry about it. If you want beaches you have the popular brazilian beaches, clubbing/shopping is pretty good in the main cities like Rio, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo, (and in Argentina everything's cheap too), then you have the beautiful forests located in "patagonia", Argentina and one of the most popular waterfalls in the world: the Iguazu Falls  among many other interesting places to visit in both Brazil and Argentina. Also i can recommend you to visit "Los Glaciares National Park" in Argentina, where you can see incredible natural landscapes and glaciers all around like the Perito Moreno glacier.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

you should try reading some travel blogs to get a better idea about these areas from fellow travelers. everyone's trip is different, but you can get a sense of what there is to do and what the general conditions are. i like reading www.traveblog.org but there are many out there. 

you'd be hard pressed to find many places on planet earth where everyone "accepts" openly gay men. "tolerate" is a different matter. that said, the countries you're intrested in aren't hostile towards gays (so long as you're not "flaming" and don't engage in public displays) and any major city will have a vibrant gay scene. i've never been to brazil but it's widely reputed to be the most gay-tolerant country in latin america. buenos aires also has a thriving gay scene from what i understand. uruguay is also a very progressive country in that respect, and santiago chile has lots of gay-friendly clubs.

as far as safely, i think latin america's reputation for danger is greatly exaggerated. crime does exist, especially petty crime (theft, pickpocketing) but there's no need to be paranoid. whenever you're in a new place, always ask the locals about places to avoid and what the general situation is. i don't know how much you've travelled, but just avoid the obvious (looking lost, wearing flashy clothes or jewelry, not keeping an eye on your back pack or wallet when sitting somewhere, wearing a "rio" shirt while in rio, etc).


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

Rio for beaches and Buenos Aires for shopping. Those should be your must see. Both cities are the most gay-friendly cities in Latin America as well.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

In Rio there's a part of Ipanema beach that is frequented just by gays! 
Farme de Amoedo is the name of the part. I go there sometimes hahahaha


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

I think that uruguay it's a good option:

the countries that you must see in latin america are:

brazil
argentina
uruguay
chile
peru


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah def argentina and Brazil. But you should really consider Colombia as well.. it has beautiful beaches and "beach cities" such as Santa Marta and Cartagena. in addition there is Bogota and Medellin both cities are great for shopping cause although they aren't China cheap they are still pretty cheap. And about gay tolerance both Bogota and Medellin are very tolerant with great nighlife (honestly the best nightlife I've ever seen... been to many cities in Europe North and Central America and I like different things in each city, but partying in Medellin is something special trust me you will see if you come...if thinking on coming let me know i might give you a tour lol


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

mbuildings said:


> I think that uruguay it's a good option:
> 
> the countries that you must see in latin america are:
> 
> ...


Uruguay?. I think Colombia and Venezuela have more to offer. Uruguay is very very beautiful but there's just Montevideo, Punta del Este and Colonia.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

¡Es tremendo! Simplemente ha pedido una opinión sobre los lugares que quería visitar y habeis salido todos diciendo : "lo mio es lo mejor" y lanzando propaganda de vuestros paises. Como para pedir consejo...hno:


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

This guy Nestor is really ANNOYING ! Such a shame that he's the one representing a beautiful country like Chile .


----------



## fromhell (Oct 6, 2007)

Príncipe_Luiz said:


> This guy Nestor is really ANNOYING ! Such a shame that he's the one representing a beautiful country like Chile .


i think the same! sorry for that guy. hno:

the best countries to visit are IMHO 

brazil 
argentina
chile


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin (Mar 28, 2008)

Vini2 said:


> In Rio there's a part of Ipanema beach that is frequented just by gays!
> Farme de Amoedo is the name of the part. I go there sometimes hahahaha


where do all the hot babes hang out there?


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Mariachi McMuffin said:


> where do all the hot babes hang out there?


i would assume ALL THE OTHER BEACHES .


----------



## SerfCity (Mar 9, 2006)

Mickeebee said:


> Hoping someone can help me.
> I'm planning a trip to South America, ideally I want to go to Venezuela (Caracas), Sao Paulo, Rio and then maybe down to Buenos Aires.
> I just want an idea for the best time to go (Summer obviously)...I assume the best time for Buenos Aires is from November to March?????? not sure about the other cities.
> Any ideas on what I should see, good beaches, jungles, nightlife would be much appreciated.


I think the best time for Buenos Aires is November, it's still spring. January through March is too hot.


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm happy for the weather to be hot...I'm used to it.

Thanks again everyone.
I've decided on March to travel and I will go Caracas, Sao Paulo, Rio, Florianopolis, Montevideo and Buenos Aires......


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

alejoaoa said:


> Uruguay?. I think Colombia and Venezuela have more to offer. Uruguay is very very beautiful but there's just Montevideo, Punta del Este and Colonia.


jajajajajajjajajajajaj...............you are joking........aren't you???..........Uruguay is not only montevideo, punta del este and colonia:

durazno
tacuerembó
rio negro
rocha
fray bentos
rivera

..........etc.......etc..................the thing is that in colombia and venezuela there is so much narcotrafic that becames dangerous to a tourist to go there.


----------



## nestor morales (Feb 1, 2008)

frozen said:


> ¡Es tremendo! Simplemente ha pedido una opinión sobre los lugares que quería visitar y habeis salido todos diciendo : "lo mio es lo mejor" y lanzando propaganda de vuestros paises. Como para pedir consejo...hno:


Yo empece con esto, no me imagine nunca el alboroto que iba a causar ,pero todos parecian como unas gallinas cacareando, cuando le van a robar un huevo! Fue increible, aca en Chile nos matabamos de la risa, mientras los demas se calentaban la cabeza. Hay que pasarla bien,los foros son demasiado serios da la impresion de estar entre personas muy viejas llenas de amargura. En todo caso ya me disculpe y prometo no seguir amargandolos. Ah... y la proxima vez que alguien pida ayuda, no se demoren tanto en darsela. saludos:lol:
I start on this, I didn't never imagine the commotion that I'd cause,but everyone seemed like hens cluckin' when they lose an egg. It was incredible, here, I just roar with laughter.We gotta spend a good time. Forum are boring too much. Sometimes I think I'm among very bitter old people .
I apologized and I promise not continue the same.
Ah.... next time somebody asking help,give it and not delaying.
greetings:lol:


----------



## Príncipe (Nov 11, 2006)

Mickeebee said:


> I'm happy for the weather to be hot...I'm used to it.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> I've decided on March to travel and I will go Caracas, Sao Paulo, Rio, Florianopolis, Montevideo and Buenos Aires......


So have you finally made up your mind about it ? That's great, these are very nice cities  I'm sure you'll enjoy it a lot .


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

Mickeebee said:


> I'm happy for the weather to be hot...I'm used to it.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> I've decided on March to travel and I will go Caracas, Sao Paulo, Rio, Florianopolis, Montevideo and Buenos Aires......


nice itinerary


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

nvmd...


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Mickeebee said:


> I'm happy for the weather to be hot...I'm used to it.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> I've decided on March to travel and I will go Caracas, Sao Paulo, Rio, Florianopolis, Montevideo and Buenos Aires......


Great cities, i'm happy you have added Florianopolis to your list, it is a great city and also the safest capital in Brazil, have fun.


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you to my South American friends.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

enjoy you exotic trips mickebee!


----------



## Margarita_Frozen (Apr 19, 2007)

frozen said:


> ¡Es tremendo! Simplemente ha pedido una opinión sobre los lugares que quería visitar y habeis salido todos diciendo : "lo mio es lo mejor" y lanzando propaganda de vuestros paises. Como para pedir consejo...hno:



..Eso mismo pensé yo..la verdad me dio pena ajena y pense .."por eso estamos como estamos"..

cheers, good luck man


----------

